# Don't forget the condiments



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

For those of you that have spent any time in Uncle Sams Green machine will remember certain things get real old real fast - C-rats for you old folks, MRE's and T-Packs all come to mind.

What made those easier to endure over a long period were those little bottles of hot sauce, the salt, pepper, sugar and instant cream packets. See Even Uncle Sam finally got it.

So when you're stocking your larder, don't forget to include those little individual packets of condiments like salt, pepper, mustard, ketsup, mayo, sweet and sour sauce, soy sauce and the like. Also larger containers of some of these items - those that don't require refrigeration - mustard, and ketsup .

While these won't add the amount of variety most of us are used to in our diet they will go a long way towards making the same diet a lot more palatable. Hey why not mustard on cream of wheat hot cereal or instant grits.:joyous:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't forget the B-B-Que sauce. A staple of life.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dont forget the garlic dills and dilly beans that were canned.plenty here.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I forgot all about the condiments up until about a month ago. I used to throw away all the Salt, Ketchup, Mustard, etc. packets. They are now part of my food Prep plan along with adding sore bought. Plenty of hot sauce and spices! After all......Hot sauce makes everything good.

Thanks


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep, I have in my stash lots of those little individual packets of soy sauce, hot sauce, mustard, etc. When we are stocking, we try to get a variety of things for SHTF, but I know that if needed what we have will get real boring, real fast. Plus, these "fast food" individual packets of sauces, and seasonings are designed to sit on a shelf for long periods of time making them perfect for storing.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Tabasco Chipotle, works great for on just about everything.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Red pepper flakes!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I did a thread on spices awhile back... There were some really good suggestions by a lot of people...

but in short... using spices stops bordom


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

As a student 20 years ago, I was pissed at the prices for marinate sauces. A good look at the ingredients and you will find that most contain the same ingredients that you already have in your spice rack. Since then, all my stir fries have been quite tasty without the jar of sauce.

An extra benefit, spices store better than a jar of sauce.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

PCH5150 said:


> Yep, I have in my stash lots of those little individual packets of soy sauce, hot sauce, mustard, etc. When we are stocking, we try to get a variety of things for SHTF, but I know that if needed what we have will get real boring, real fast. Plus, these "fast food" individual packets of sauces, and seasonings are designed to sit on a shelf for long periods of time making them perfect for storing.


I take extra condiments from the fast food counters. I use them in my homemade MREs.

If I ever get creative, I might raid my spice rack, and seal them into a short length of plastic straw.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Fast food condiments are awesome. I always "help myself" so to speak.

A few places have really good sauces I just can't find in stores or can't manage to make myself.

ChikFilA sauce comes to mind, another local place has this amazing BBQ sauce too. Real smokey, I can't find anything like it. I always ask for an extra.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah, can't forget the rubbers. Especially on the weekends.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Mustard, powdered and mustard seeds. I have also added pickling spices and pickling salt, they are on sale now, so this is a good time to stock up.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sea salt.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Condiments make rice and beans taste great!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How do you guys and gals plan on cooking rice and beans if you store them. They seem like fuel and water intensive cooking products. The best thing you could do is cook with natural things like wood, coal maybe everything else seems like a waste.


----------

